# IGF des 1,3?



## javman

Since it's derived from bovine colostrum, human brain and porcine uterus, how safe really is this peptide?


----------



## Elvia1023

I have never experienced good results with this peptide. I doubt it is very dangerous but even with some or no potential danger I don't think it's worth the expense.


----------



## javman

Elvia1023 said:


> I have never experienced good results with this peptide. I doubt it is very dangerous but even with some or no potential danger I don't think it's worth the expense.



Thanks for the response. Much appreciated.


----------



## Elvia1023

javman said:


> Thanks for the response. Much appreciated.



Have you ever tried igf-1 lr3? It's one of my fav things to run.


----------



## odin

javman said:


> Since it's derived from bovine colostrum, human brain and porcine uterus, how safe really is this peptide?



It's hard to tell. I never experienced any bad side effects when using it. It's not toxic and doesn't seem to damage my blood work. Perhaps it is damaging in another way. I have also used high doses in the past.


----------



## ASHOP

odin said:


> It's hard to tell. I never experienced any bad side effects when using it. It's not toxic and doesn't seem to damage my blood work. Perhaps it is damaging in another way. I have also used high doses in the past.



Are you experiencing any positive effects to note(muscle gain,fat loss etc..)?


----------



## AGGRO

I have always wanted to try a big cycle of this. I have heard great things when it is dosed high enough.


----------



## javman

Elvia1023 said:


> Have you ever tried igf-1 lr3? It's one of my fav things to run.


 I've used and currently using the lr3. Always had great results with it.


----------



## odin

ASHOP said:


> Are you experiencing any positive effects to note(muscle gain,fat loss etc..)?



Very late but insane pumps in the gym and overall muscle fullness. Not sure how much (if anything) that translated to actual muscle gain.


----------



## odin

AGGRO said:


> I have always wanted to try a big cycle of this. I have heard great things when it is dosed high enough.



It's worth trying it's just a case of what brand to use these days as many of the big names disappeared.


----------



## Evelina

Great


----------

